# Monty Williams introduced as Hornets head coach



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Hornets introduced Monty Williams as their new head coach early Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> President Hugh Weber and General Manager Jeff Bower introduced Williams before he gave his opening statement to the media.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/06/new_orleans_hornets_introduce_1.html



*Hornets hope Williams can bring success back to New Orleans *



> NEW ORLEANS, La. ― Monty Williams never thought about getting into coaching while he was playing.
> 
> Doc Rivers, on the other hand, had a sneaking suspicion the then-forward for the Orlando Magic would be in the lead seat one day.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwltv.com/sports/Hornets...ing-success-back-to-New-Orleans-95901854.html


http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2010/06/08/williamsgerryv060810wmv-1341686/index.html

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2010/06/08/060810WilliamsPressermov-1341726/index.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- There was a twinkle in Monty Williams' eyes as he recalled all the times Doc Rivers yelled at him when they were together with the Orlando Magic.
> 
> When Williams was introduced as the ninth head coach of the New Orleans Hornets on Tuesday, he admitted the current Boston Celtics coach was right about one thing.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5265556


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets Coach Monty Williams wise beyond his years*
> 
> Being an NBA head coach is an unrelenting profession.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/06/new_orleans_hornets_coach_mont.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Monty Williams assesses New Orleans Hornets' roster



> New Orleans Hornets coach Monty Williams breaks down the roster.
> 
> Darren Collison: “Awfully quick. Better shooter than people gave him credit for. He’s just got to get stronger, especially defensively, keeping guards out of the paint, but really surprised the league last year. Hopefully, he can continue that this year.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im wondering if this move with Williams helps out Julian Wright a bit?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im wondering if this move with Williams helps out Julian Wright a bit?


I was wondering the same thing. After this past season I had just about given up on him. If he's still a Hornet when the season begins, I sure hope Monty can help him. He's got to want to help himself as well though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The thing is we now have a coach that might actually be able to relate to young players and bring them along to the best of their abilities. The players he's mentioned as helping is a good list of guys with promise that could've been tossed aside at one point.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm really pleased with the Hornets selecting Monty Williams, now we can get ready for the draft.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just wonder where JUlian's head is. Right at the end of his rookie season he put together a really nice stretch and looked like he could really contribute. Aside from that he's looked like he just doesn't grasp the concept


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

julian wright just straight pisses me off. He doesnt look to work on a damn thing during the offseason to improve his game. Hilton may be garbage, but at least he worked out with Frank Matrisciano when the season was over. Wrights fallen out of favor with me, but thats just because im aware hes wasting away his talent and seems to not even care.... hopefully monty can come in and give him a shot in the arm and be able to get SOMETHING out of him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Monty's assistants? I've been wondering who his assistants will be and if whether or not he'll retain any of the guys Scott had. I don't think I'd mind if Pack and Pressey stayed on. Would PJ Brown want to be one of his assistants or is he thinking about being an assistant for Tom Thibodeau? It seems former Cavs' head coach Mike Brown's assistant Mike Malone is going to be one of Monty's assistants. Monty also says they'll try to announce all the assistants at the same time during the first week of July.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS - New Orleans Hornets Head Coach Monty Williams announced three new members of his coaching staff today. Williams will be joined by *Mike Malone, Bryan Gates and James Borrego.*


http://www.neworleans.com/sports/ho...nty-williams-introduces-3-new-assistants.html

He also says that he hasn't named a lead assistant yet and he anticipates having at least 4 or 5 assistants so stay tuned to see who else he names.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Monty Williams added Randy Ayers to his coaching staff.

New Orleans Hornets hire veteran Randy Ayers as assistant coach


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He also added Fred Vinson to his coaching staff...



> Vinson, a Georgia Tech graduate, had been an assistant for the L.A. Clippers since 2007. During his time with L.A., he also served as the Director of Player Programs in those years, mentoring younger players to ease their transition in life in the NBA.
> 
> Born on Jan. 28, 1971, Vinson played parts of the 1994-95 and 1999-2000 seasons with the Atlanta Hawks and Seattle SuperSonics, tallying career averages of 1.3 points and 5.2 minutes per game. Vinson also averaged 3.3 points per game for the Clippers during the 2005-06 NBA preseason. He was also a member of the 2002-03 CBA champions Yakima Sun Kings, coached by former Portland Trail Blazer coach Bill Bayno. Vinson also played for SLUC Nancy, in Nancy, France during the 2003-04 season.


----------

